# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Вы уверены, что знаете как правильно надевать презерватив???

## Irina

*Вы уверены, что знаете как правильно надевать презерватив???*

Надевать презерватив - дело не сложное. Это нужно делать, чтобы секс оставался максимально безопасным.

Используйте презерватив для всех видов секса - вагинального, анального и орального, с целью профилактики заражения заболеваниями, передающимися половым путем.

Куда бы ты ни планировал всунуть своего маленького друга, будь то в красный мешочек своей подруги, будь то в её шоколадный глаз, или даже если зубов не боишься и готовишься отдать монстра ей в пасть, пользуйся напальчником, чтобы какую болячку на конец не подцепить.

Используйте только презервативы подходящего вам размера.

Если пипирка у тебя размером с мизинец, не нужно просить в магазине резину super-size. Запомни, член у тебя сейчас такой как есть. И если ты даже в будущем и растянешь его, привязывая к батарее или таская на нём гантели, то сегодня он будет лишь таким, как есть. Короче, не бери огромный презик - он просто слетит в процессе и сломает весь кайф.

Не раскатывайте презерватив до того, как надените его на половой член.

Тебе интересно до состояния укакивания его развернуть? Купи два презерватива! Просто, после того, как ты его развернёшь, он уже на член не натянется, даже если эрекция у тебя такая, что членом можно бутылки бить.

Надевать презерватив следует после появления эрекции и до любого контакта полового члена с телом партнерши.

Нет, ты можешь, конечно, попробовать надеть презерватив до появления эрекции. Напишешь нам потом, как у тебя это получилось - мы тут похохочем все дружно. А про контакт всё серьёзно. Если сунешь член во влагалище инфицированной партнёрши, то всё - готовься к проблемам.

Раскройте упаковку презерватива и плотно прижмите его к головке полового члена. Если половой член не обрезан, оттяните крайнюю плоть и полностью обнажите головку.

Суть: головка члена должна быть извлечена на свет из кожаного чехла до того, как ты облачишь его в резиновый мешок.

Зажмите кончик презерватива пальцами, чтобы в нем не осталось воздуха. Если этого не сделать, вероятность разрыва презерватива во время полового акта резко возрастет.

Короче, выдави аккуратно воздух, как из тюбика и прогони воздух в сторону пениса. Нужно, чтобы в презервативе не было лишнего воздуха.

Раскатайте презерватив на теле полового члена, и вы можете начинать половой акт.

Всё понял? Начинай акт, тебе говорят! Акт - это сокращение от секс. Действуй уже!

После полового акта осторожно снимите презерватив полового члена, придерживая его основание. Не допускайте контактов презерватива и тела парnнерши.

Основание презерватива - это кольцо, которое натягивается на член. Держи, чтобы не разливать. И на девушку свою не пролей. Оно ей надо?

Для каждого полового акта используйте новый презерватив.
Разумный совет. Использованный презерватив заверните в салфетку и поместите в емкость для отходов. В салфетку, чтобы в глаза не бросался всем твой использованный резиновый товарищ. И в мусорник эту салфетку. В унитаз бросать не надо - он не тонет. А в окно бросать - свинство редкое.

----------


## Sanych

Самое главное знать на что его одевать

----------


## Akasey

что-то вспомнилось тоже с юмора: в студенчестве, когда денег совсем не хватало, презервативы стирали и штопали чёрными нитками

----------

